# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server >  فرمت چاپ اعداد اعشاری با تعداد رقم مشخص در Sql

## MFarahani

برای ایجاد Datatypeهای مختلف در SQL بایستی چکار کنیم. و چطوری برای چاپ متغیرها فرمت مناسب قرار دهیم. مثلا بتوانیم یک عدد اعشاری را با دو رقم اعشار چاپ نماییم یا با سه رقم اعشار؟ لطفا مرا راهنمایی کنید؟   با احترام
____________________________________
سعی نکنیم تا بهبود دهیم سعی کنیم تا متفاوت عمل کنیم.

----------


## بابک زواری

من بعد سوالاتت رو یکبار بنویس در غیر اینصورت هر دو سوال حذف خواهند شد

----------

